# How could I get started showing?



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Back in the ancient days, I showed my Nubian in 4H and FFA. It's been a few *sigh* decades since then. Is there a way a grumpy old woman could get started (slowly) back into showing? I don't have the means to purchase a hugely expensive doe and would just be doing it to get out of the house on occasion, is that even a possibility or is it a terrible idea?
TIA


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a terrific idea! Get on back out there when you can & have fun!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Go for it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, go for it, it is good to get out and have fun. Get a buddy to go with you and show too.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Should have know you guys would be a pack of enablers. lol

Ok, I love my girl, but I guess now I need to find her a show quality new BFF. I am planning on begging to have a weekend off in Oct for the State Fair to watch the Dairy Goat classes and hopefully find an available new hobby girl. Is there a place I can go to learn what I need to look for? I have been watching shows on youtube, but they are hard for me to hear the critiques. I have a good grasp on conformation (I show my terrier), but goats are not quite built like dogs. (I am told I have a bad habit of stacking my terrier like a goat in the back end, though - he has room for a nice udder back there lol) Wow, need to learn about show grooming, too. Py is a hairless terrier - not much grooming there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, yeah, a pack of enablers, that would of been a good thing. 

Go to some live shows, it does help a lot. 
Even just entering into a show and showing, a good judge will let you know what to improve on.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Going to a show will help a lot! Listen to the judges comments on each goat - that goes a long way toward being able to "see" the goat, and also how to set your goat up. What breed do you plan on getting?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

I managed to get written off the work schedule for a day in October for the state fair senior dairy doe class!!!

Right now, I am leaning toward a Lamancha. I had Nubians as a kid and I like them, but they are huge, and loud, and bossy. lol The two I had as a kid and the two I have now are, at least. Amber is a LaMancha and smallish (compared to a Nubian), quiet, docile, and sweet. The ears were an adjustment for me, but I'm used to them now. I plan on researching other breeds. I LOVE the looks of Obers and Alpines. I just don't know how they would handle the heat here (central Texas). I adore the bay coloring on Obers, but I like all my pets to be different from one another. Alpines remind me of German Shepherd Dogs with their neat half/half markings somehow. Wow, so many great choices. Hmm. And then, there are Saanans, the white is pretty....

Shoot, too many choices. 
Suggestions always welcome. lol


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

While at the show talk to breeders there showing - they often bring babies to sell and can tell you best if it is a show prospect or not. They are usually very anxious to help anyone interested in showing as it promotes they herd name. Go to the Breed association of the breeds you are interested in and study their breed standard before you go to the show. They will help you know some of the terms


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Goatzrule said:


> Where are you located?


Just outside Dallas, TX.


----------

